# 2000 Audi A6 quattro seatbelt is stuck



## DownSetDana (May 17, 2007)

Hey guys,

My buddy has a 2000 A6 with the passenger seat airbag deployed. The seatbelt is stuck and I'm pretty sure there's some sort of safety device that prevents the retractor from allowing the seatbelt to come out because of the collision. Is it possible to reverse this or do I have to replace the entire assembly?


----------



## fresh1 (Aug 29, 2004)

Replace


----------

